# Kmeta



## Toosweet (Feb 27, 2017)

Where can i get Kmeta or is there a substitute for it?

Thanks Mike


----------



## AZMDTed (Feb 27, 2017)

KMeta is shorthand for Potassium Metabisulfite. It's a staple for all wine making and available at all local wine/beer making shops and all such on-line retailers. You can also find it in pill form called Campden Tablets.


----------



## Toosweet (Feb 27, 2017)

Ok sounds good thanks for the info.

Mike


----------

